# Cubfest Northeast



## parts man

*CUBFEST NORTHEAST 2004*
June 11, 12, and 13th At Chown's farm, Kierstead Mountain NB Canada.
Featuring FCubs, Loboys, and IH CubCadets, all letter series tractors welcomed.
Carb, governer, and Transmission rebuild workshops. Plowing, hilling, and wagon manuevering contests, with prizes.
Swap-meet, bring un-wanted goodies to sell or trade, find that piece you've been looking for!!
Friday night meet-and-greet, Saturday evening sit-down meal with entertainment, Sunday wrap-up and lunch.
For Information: 
David Chown phone; (506) 433-5083, email [email protected]
Rudi Saueracker phone; (506) 853-5103, email [email protected]


----------



## parts man

You can now see all the information on Cubfest Northeast at http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/CubFest Northeast 2004/index.html


----------



## guest

PM when you said cubfest north east.. i was thinking.. great maybe i could go.. thinking new england somewhere.. i did not know you really meant Real northeast as in canada.. 

oh well maybe next time.:canada:


----------



## Live Oak

I would love to come and enjoy all of the neat tractors Parts. Just a bit too far away for me. I used to have an 154 Lo Boy with MMM, front dozer blade, pto gearbox & 3 pt. hitch, and tire chains. Had it for about 10 years.


----------



## jbetts13

may be next time it's to far and l don't drive yet


----------



## parts man

THanks fo r the thoughts guys, we'd love to have you all!!

SJ, Maine is not THAT far from NB. We're just a couple of hours from the border. There's actually one guy already booked into the hotel, coming from Maryland!


----------



## Bigdog

Hey Parts Man! Is Lurker Carl coming to Cubfest Northeast?? Looks like I am going to be able to make it to Cubfest Midwest in Shelbyville this year. I wasn't sure earlier.


----------



## parts man

BD, that is what Rudi tells me!:thumbsup: Glad to hear that you'll be able to make the sister show. It's always a good time when you get tractor folks together!!artydanc


----------



## jodyand

If anyone goes take pictures and post Pleaseee 
Jody


----------



## parts man

Jody, we plan to have a display of 7 decades of IH tractors, at least one from each decade from the 30s to now, I'm for sure going to take some pictures!!!!


----------



## farmallmaniac

*parts man*

how far away is that from southern minnesota, if you had to guess.
Ryan


----------



## parts man

Ryan, sorry, I have no idea! How far are you from Maine??


----------



## farmallmaniac

uhhh idk lol
Ryan


----------



## parts man

Just a reminder to any one interested in attending, we'd appreciate it if you would visit the link above and fill out the registration form. THanks!!


----------



## Chris

If I get you a TF banner or decals/stickers can you get it displayed for meor decals passed out, Partsman? Let me know on this. No biggie --- just trying to get more exposure for the community. I would probably need you to be able to ship the banner back as they are not cheap to purchase. (around $200 for large high quality with grommets etc) 

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## jbetts13

in august l can pass out flyers and or banners if you want send me a telplet of the flyers and l can make some alot of people like hats down there how about them l can bye them off you or something like that


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Just a reminder to any one interested in attending, we'd appreciate it if you would visit the link above and fill out the registration form. THanks!! *


l would love to come but l can't when l get my drivers licence l will


----------



## bontai Joe

I got all excited to see that a big show was gonna be in the northeast, until I found out just how far north and east. I wish I could go too.


----------



## parts man

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *If I get you a TF banner or decals/stickers can you get it displayed for meor decals passed out, Partsman? Let me know on this. No biggie --- just trying to get more exposure for the community. I would probably need you to be able to ship the banner back as they are not cheap to purchase. (around $200 for large high quality with grommets etc)
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy *



Sure can Andy!! Wish I'd thought of that sooner!! I sent you a PM with the relevant info.:thumbsup:


----------



## parts man

Just a reminder to all interested parties,, this weekend is the main event!! It promises to be a good time, hope some of ya'll can make it over!


----------

